# attaching band and pouch



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Forgive me, for I'm a newbie!!! Just made my first slingshot out of cherry wood out in the yard, I got a nice shape out of it, scored a nice bundle of Therabands from a physical therapist friend and have a nice little supply of leather for a pouch.

To annoy you and save me hours of searching topics....

1- what width do I cut my bands?

2- what length for the bands?

3- what size to cut my pouch?

4- what do I use to attach the bands to the fork and pouch?

I hate to bug you with all the questions but I'll be here for hours looking for answers and getting lost looking at other stuff ! :stupidcomp: Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Noobs have to do some work too! Just above your thread is a sticky about bands and tubes and elongation. Before you can get your slingshot setup properly and shooting its best you are going to have to understand the basics and given that we are all different what works for me might be a real poor setup for you. What is your draw length? Going to have to know what that is and how to determine yours. Are you shooting bands or tubes? Do you want to knock the snot out of a target or is hitting it good enough? What size ammo are you planning to shoot? As you might be noticing, there are a few variables to consider and there isnt one correct answer.

I recommend that you explore Youtube and its slingshot knowledge offerings. When I first started shooting I had the same questions as you and found some real nicely done videos covering my questions. Odds are pretty good that many of those vids were done by folks here at this forum as we have some movie stars in the making.

Sorry there isnt any magic answer but knowledge is power so dont cheat yourself.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Before anyone could even begin to answer the questions, you have to decide on a few things, and do some measurements.

What ammo are you going to use?

Target shooting or hunting? Target shooting to begin with, I hope.

What elastic are you going to use? theraband, latex,tubes?

What is your draw length?

There are a huge amount of variables and only you can decide on them all.

Experimenting is half the fun of this sport.

Good luck...and make sure you have some fun...it's what it's all about.

Todd


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

1) 3/4 X 5/8 taper

2) 8.5 "

3) 2.5 " X 5/8 "

4) Strips of latex

Good luck !


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm not trying to cheat myself, I'll still surf the 'net for hours and find no definitive answers. I'm just looking for suggestions. Since I have Therabands, I'll be shooting bands, obviously. Is there a formula for draw length/ band length? No recommendations for what works for attaching bands to pouches? Sorry, I was just trying to save a lot of time by asking those who know.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Does what ammo I use determine how I should attach my pouch or band??? Does hunting or target shooting determine what elastic I use? I'm sure people hunt or target practice with either bands or tubes.

I will be target shooting and trying to have fun slinging marbles, acorns or rocks. Thanks for the simple suggestions, Treefort !!!!!!


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

there is a pretty big difference between a hunting band setup and one for target shooting. How the bands attach has variables as well. I use TBG strips on the forks and at the pouch. Others will use string at the pouch. Over the top vs. through the forks makes for a different means of tying bands to a degree. What ammo you use determines a number of things. The size of the pouch, length and width of bands, tapered bands? All variables that you have to decide on. Go watch youtube if you dont want to search and read. The visual solution will fall into place when you see it.

For what it is worth, what I started out with as my "setup" was ok but experimentation took me to where I am now. Not that im doing anything fancy, i just really like how my shooter shoots now.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks Greavous, I guess I should have asked what each member was using and then I would have an idea where to start. I have spent a lot of time on the forums and youtube and that's why I decided to ask. I was not under the impression there was a " one size fits all" answer, Was just hoping to get my fork outfitted with ott bands and start trying to shoot straight. Thanks!


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

devils son in law said:


> Forgive me, for I'm a newbie!!! So were we all
> 
> save me hours of searching topics.... No. Looking is half the fun of learning and that way you remember it.
> 
> ...


Explore the Newbie Forum...there's heaps there, and check out the video section... Truly, this Forum is Packed!!!! with information! Welcome!


----------



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)

I have a couple of vids that may help you.











Tim.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks again for the suggestions!!!!!


----------

